

Ask HN: Simple solution to collect email addresses on a to-be-launched Site?  - Concours

I want to place email, name and address fields in a parked home page on a Web site that has not launched. I need to collect emails and build a database so that I can announce progress and eventual launch. Ideally, I want to respond to anyone who completes form with an automated email.
I'm looking for a selfhosted solution, ideally php but since other users may have this problem, you can submit any one you know, no matter wich language, any Wordpress plugin/template suggestion will also be really good. Thanks
======
pwim
You could try embedding a google form:
<http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2008/05/embed-your-forms.html>

------
yrashk
MailChimp

